# Anne Arundel Md. subs



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

looking for subs on some smaller lots in Annapolis, Severna park, and Glen Bernie.

let me know if your interested. pretty simple lots, no salt, no walkways. in and out, quick.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

update:

picked up some medium sized lots, souther balt. county and anne arundel.


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

I have some lots in those areas as well,and would be intrested in some more lots whats the locations and pay looking llike


----------



## mdare6 (Feb 4, 2010)

I live in Severna Park. What or how do you pay?


----------



## ctnative (Feb 8, 2010)

I live in AA County and am interested. Please PM me so we can discuss further. 

-Jon


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

sorry guys, can't send PM's to you since you have less then 10 posts. give me a call four four three thre nine eight four zero seven five.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Sal,

Drop me a PM. I have tried emailing you and sent you a PM about a month ago. I live in Odenton and can help out when I am done my regular contracts.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We've have a few extra trucks, I can spare. Shoot me an email with some details.

[email protected]


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Rob
What ever happened with your truck that was stolen last winter ? Was it ever recovered ? A freind just had there f550 stolen last weekend in Glenelg.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

They found it about 10 blocks away from one of the shopping centers we did down in Capital Heights, about a month later. 

Stole a brand new western wideout, new salt dogg spreader (no loss there though), light bar and few other things. damaged the dash, door, and fuel tank. Had it toed to the Bob Bell in GB and the insurance paid for everything, even stolen items. Took a month to get it fixed and on the road but atleast we got it back.

All of our trucks now have hardwired gps tracking, which we also use for fuel management, routing and more. Its well worth the 30 bucks a month.

To top things off, the property management company for that same shopping center never paid for the last few services, over 30k in invoices for a dozen or so properties. 

was looking at sitting this season out but willing to help a friend if need be.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

rob

which company didnt pay?

what gps service are you using?


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Worldwide Property Management Co. - They made a payment for December and part of January, but after that nothing. 


We're using FleetMatics for our GPS provider. It's compatible with the Garmin navs in our trucks so we can setup routes on the computer system and send them directly the NAV unit for the appropriate truck. It tracks their arrival and departure from each job site which is immediately available on my office computer or via app on my phone.


----------



## ctnative (Feb 8, 2010)

Sal et al,

I retire from the Navy next summer and have started a small home improvement business with snow removal. 

I have my own equipment (see sig block) and looking to pick up some sub work as well as some mentoring along the way. I'm originally from the Northeast and no stranger to snow or removal (family driveways). 

Email if you might be interested.

Jon


----------

